# Buffet Table Design



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

Hi all...im looking for a book that will show buffet table designs. i need some new ideas and i can't seem to find anything. any suggestions are greatly appreciated...


----------



## rjarvis (Apr 4, 2002)

Why not take a walk to your local library, not everything needs to involve the internet. Why not get outside and enjoy the sun. You will find the library easy to understand all the books are in there own categories, or if you have trouble ask the librarian, thats what their there for!


----------



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

that was quite a response. you should maybe take your own advice and seek some fresh air.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There are numerous books out there on buffets and Garde Manager. Your best bet is to check out shops that are geared more towards professionals than home cooks. J.P. Prince usually has some good (very expensive) books on the subject. I am not sure if they have an internet sight or not, but check it out. There are also some catering magazines out there (not sure of the names). They can give you some ideas also. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Gaston Lenotre has at least one book on buffet, I'm pretty sure it's sweet buffet, it could give you some ideas. I believe it is available in a French& English edition. If not, you can always look at the pictures.


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

There is a book on buffets at Amazon.com ..It's rather expensive,
but looks like it's what you need...and me to. I'm going to order it someday when I have a lot of extra cash lying around...whenever that might be. Just type in food buffets at amazon...it should come up.:chef:


----------



## wangqw (May 6, 2010)

u like diy?that' great.First u need get the right tools,u can go to amazon or ebay


----------

